# but he stopped smoking...



## swarfrat (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 20, 2013)

+10 :rofl:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 20, 2013)

hah, Bourdain is my hero, too.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 20, 2013)

Loved the guy when I read Kitchen Confidential.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Kitchen confidential was awesome, really got me to think about the restaurant industry in a different way. A Cook's tour really changed my outlook on food as a whole.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 21, 2013)

I like watching Bourdain & Andrew Zimmern as much for the out of the way places & cultures they go to.Plus all those carbon knives & cleavers in those back alleys.:hungry:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 21, 2013)

I still like the guy and occasionally watch his programs, and have read all his books(even fiction).
But I lost a lot of respect for him doing "The Taste".
What a giant pile of steaming crap. 
Sellout. 
What, life isn't good enough with your job?
You don't make enough $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
??????????
?????????
You will definitely rot and burn in hell for this TV show.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2013)

Gonna have to look that up.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I still like the guy and occasionally watch his programs, and have read all his books(even fiction).
> But I lost a lot of respect for him doing "The Taste".
> What a giant pile of steaming crap.
> Sellout.
> ...



It was a big failure. So what? Cracks me up when these guys get called a sell out for trying something else. You wouldn't take the money? Easy to sit at home and criticize as if you have no desire to be in their shoes. Rachael, you dirty rotten media whore. I know she worries about your opinion every time she looks at her bank statement. Gimme a break. LOL


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 21, 2013)

Obviously you don't understand how I feel. K.C. was an inspiration to me and changed the way I felt about my career. So yeah I can call him a big sellout. 
Have you seen The Taste? It embodies all that is wrong with food and TV. So for one of my "heroes" to be a part of something so awful......
Also don't ever put Bourdain and RayRay in the same category. 
And NO I would not take part in such a show, but thanks for implying that I have no integrity and would.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2013)

Hmmmm. Take money for doing something less time consuming, less stressful, and no struggle. I'm with the money myself.


I hate it when people say that about musicians. They have to eat too. Taking some huge amount of money will allow them to do something more their own style later on. Look at Andy Warhol, he sold out before he was famous. Wait I think he was where the term came from.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Obviously you don't understand how I feel. K.C. was an inspiration to me and changed the way I felt about my career. So yeah I can call him a big sellout.
> Have you seen The Taste? It embodies all that is wrong with food and TV. So for one of my "heroes" to be a part of something so awful......
> Also don't ever put Bourdain and RayRay in the same category.
> And NO I would not take part in such a show, but thanks for implying that I have no integrity and would.



I'm not sure who you refer to as K.C., but it's irrelevant how he affected your career or integrity. You missed my point. You imply that Bourdain is a sell out because he participated in a piece of chit show. Let's be clear...Bourdain is one of my favorites (if not my favorite...I'm one of his greatest fans and was sorely disappointed when the Taste turned out to be so gawd awful) in this whole silly mess called Foodie shows. And had you had the low integrity (which you clearly don't) to participate in this show, you, of course, would have had a crystal ball and would know that the show would be a miserable flop. You think Tony WANTED to participate in a crumbly show? (the only thing good about it was Nigella's **** and ass)

I only compare "RayRay" because, however much you may hate her, she has made a success of her career, as has Bourdain. They've made big money and your posts can only suggest , to me....envy/jealousy. What have you done lately?


----------



## labor of love (Jul 21, 2013)

i think its funny because bourdains rise to fame was mainly due to writing kitchen confidental. he made a fortune talking $hit about many celebrity chefs and telling tales of being strung out on heroin. he wasnt known for his cooking, or his recipes, or being a food critic. now he has no problem with the rat race, and accumulating as much wealth as he can with his name brand. kitchen confidental made him seem legit or authentic in the eyes of many line cooks and chefs, hes developed this following and has pretty much done everything he can to cash in on it for better or worse. i try not to judge him in a negative light, but how honest can he possibly be?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2013)

slow typer here :shocked3:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 21, 2013)

K.C. is not a person, it's Kitchen Confidential.
RayRay started as a TV cook, not a chef as Tony did.
He is a sellout for The Taste, not because it failed, but because the concept was crap to begin with. If you've read any of his books, you might go so far as to call him a hypocrite.

What have I done lately?
I've been cooking for a living for about 23 years. I recently quit my very well-paying salaried job to go make less than half of my current wage. I am making food I love again. I am learning again, and I get to see my family now. Life's not all about money.
Thanks for being a dick.
What have you done lately?
Besides piss me off..........


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 21, 2013)

I've read all of his books, and seen all of his shows that aren't cooking competitions (because I couldn't give a **** less). Let the man make some money.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> K.C. is not a person, it's Kitchen Confidential.
> RayRay started as a TV cook, not a chef as Tony did.
> He is a sellout for The Taste, not because it failed, but because the concept was crap to begin with. If you've read any of his books, you might go so far as to call him a hypocrite.
> 
> ...



As much as i love him, truly...Tony was NEVER a top notch chef, and he will be the VERY first one to tell you this. And...you're never a hypocrite of course, with all your integrity and stuff,,, right? Good for you if you've gone back to your family and doing what you love. I commend you. What took you so long? So, I'm being a dick for calling you and your opinion out? That's what forums are for. What have I done lately? Irrelevant, since I wasn't the one criticizing people, their motives, their integrity...people I don't even know.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> I've read all of his books, and seen all of his shows that aren't cooking competitions (because I couldn't give a **** less). Let the man make some money.



A practical man. Thank you. ;-)


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh ya in a few books he just lambasts "Celebrity Chefs" all the time. When I was seeing him on a show as a Judge. I thought hypocrite myself.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 21, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> So, I'm being a dick for calling you and your opinion out?


In a nutshell, yes.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Oh ya in a few books he just lambasts "Celebrity Chefs" all the time. When I was seeing him on a show as a Judge. I thought hypocrite myself.



To Gawd man! Have you watched _ANY _one of these shows in which the judge WEREN'T hypocrites. Get real. They're ALL phoney, choreographed...yet entertaining. I've watched all of them on youtube, and they all border on the ridiculous. Ever watch that arrogant idiot Gordon Ramsay? It's called...show-business...hello.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 21, 2013)

it is what it is. entertainment. if youre okay with that then more power to you, enjoy his shows . It kind of bothers me when people confuse bourdain with someone who may actually be an important culinary figure though. which he isnt by a longshot.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

labor of love said:


> it is what it is. entertainment. if youre okay with that then more power to you, enjoy his shows . It kind of bothers me when people confuse bourdain with someone who may actually be an important culinary figure though. which he isnt by a longshot.



It IS entertainment and I don't actually think there are all that many who think he is an important culinary figure. No one with much gray matter at least.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

So, I'm being a dick for calling you and your opinion out?



knyfeknerd said:


> In a nutshell, yes.



Wow....really thin skin. I apologize if you think it's somehow personal.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 21, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> So, I'm being a dick for calling you and your opinion out?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....really thin skin. I apologize if you think it's somehow personal.


Really? 
Just about everything you said was "quite personal". Go back and read it. 
We're all entitled to our opinions, but I'm not a believer that the forums are a place to "call people out" by mocking them. 
Thanks dude.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 21, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> It IS entertainment and I don't actually think there are all that many who think he is an important culinary figure. No one with much gray matter at least.



you would be surprised ha ha.... not looking for an arguement here. just wanted to explain myself.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> To Gawd man! Have you watched _ANY _one of these shows in which the judge WEREN'T hypocrites. Get real. They're ALL phoney, choreographed...yet entertaining. I've watched all of them on youtube, and they all border on the ridiculous. Ever watch that arrogant idiot Gordon Ramsay? It's called...show-business...hello.



Yep watch a lot of them. Honestly to many of them. The arrogant idiot calls himself a cook, same as Bordain. I did think the same thing at the time. Still doesn't mean I don't dislike him. Like I said earlier I don't mind someone taking the money, but when you go out of your way to criticize a certain show, then end up on that show the next year, ya... kinda the meaning of hypocrite.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 21, 2013)

Whatever.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 22, 2013)

Have any of you watched Bourdain's show- Parts Unknown?
I just watched the Myanmar epidode, followed by the L.A. one. The L.A. one is hilarious. Especially the meatball tacos at Sizzler.
Not a show just about food.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 22, 2013)

Parts Unknown is great.


----------



## pete84 (Jul 22, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Whatever.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 22, 2013)

has anybody seen Tony's Parts Unknown Canada. talk about a freaking heart attack and gall stones combined. I had to laugh at the Charcutterie plates they rolled out. Utterly old school KING style gluttony. Dam I wish I could have been there.


----------



## pete84 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> has anybody seen Tony's Parts Unknown Canada. talk about a freaking heart attack and gall stones combined. I had to laugh at the Charcutterie plates they rolled out. Utterly old school KING style gluttony. Dam I wish I could have been there.



Such a great episode. So much Foie.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 22, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> has anybody seen Tony's Parts Unknown Canada. talk about a freaking heart attack and gall stones combined. I had to laugh at the Charcutterie plates they rolled out. Utterly old school KING style gluttony. Dam I wish I could have been there.



the part that really got me was when the truffle was shaved over the lunch on the train.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 23, 2013)

:Beersausage: It is entertainment lighten up:dance:


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 23, 2013)

He's kind of living a Chef's dream. Struggle for years in an inglorious profession, deal with pronounced life issues, do the same thing day after day, etc.

Then the next thing you know, your a star and life is good. I know I'm a little jealous. But I could never do the tv thing. The lack of control would drive me crazy.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 23, 2013)

I think that was why he went into writing. Didn't realise you lose control after you send it off to the editor.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 5, 2013)

I found this, looking for a bobble head Alton Brown. A little old, but fun to read.

http://www.wildstylechef.com/AnthonyBourdainNews.htm


----------

